# Wildlachsfilet mit überbackenem Käse



## DieGerder (27. Dezember 2017)

Guten Morgen Zusammen, 

ich hoffe ihr hatte alle ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und konntet euch eine feine Kugel anfuttern. Ich konnte auf jeden Fall ordentlich genießen und habe zum ersten Mal solche riesen Wildlachsfilet zubereitet. 

Als aller erstes war es eine Herausforderung hier im Dorf zwei so große Stücken Wildlachsfilet zu finden. Zum Glück haben wir einen russischen Markt um die Ecke, der wirklich traumhaft schöne Fischefilets hatte. Da griff ich auch schnell zu. 

Zu hause angekommen wurden die Fische vorbereitet. 

Eigentlich habe ich "nur" Käsemix (Gouda und etwas Erdammer) mit Tomaten und Chillistücken zusammengemischt, mit Salz und Pfeffer gewürzt und über die Fische gesträut. 

Super einfach und es hat grandios geschmeckt. Ofen auf Umluft hat dafür gesorgt, dass die Filets schön saftig blieben.


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wildlachsfilet mit überbackenem Käse*

@DieGerder sieht sehr sehr gut aus! #r

Eine Frage:
Wie lange und bei welcher Temperatur muss das in den Backofen?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wildlachsfilet mit überbackenem Käse*

Sollte das pazifischer Wildlachs gewesen sein, kann man das machen, sollte das Salmo Salar-Wildfang gewesen sein, den du da mit einem Käse-Chili-Mix vergewaltigt hast, dann gehörst du exkommuniziert!

Schmecken lassen!#h

edit: Ofen auf Umluft sorgt in aller Regel dafür, dass alles schön trocken wird, Ober bzw. Ober/Unterhitze ist da wesentlich besser!


----------



## DieGerder (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wildlachsfilet mit überbackenem Käse*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Sollte das pazifischer Wildlachs gewesen sein, kann man das machen, sollte das Salmo Salar-Wildfang gewesen sein, den du da mit einem Käse-Chili-Mix vergewaltigt hast, dann gehörst du exkommuniziert!
> 
> Schmecken lassen!#h
> 
> edit: Ofen auf Umluft sorgt in aller Regel dafür, dass alles schön trocken wird, Ober bzw. Ober/Unterhitze ist da wesentlich besser!



Bei mir war Umluft perfekt. Es ist alles gut gegart und war durch. Meine Schwiegermama in Spe hatte es am Ende noch kurz auf ober und unterhitze. Aber generell "backe" ich viel lieber mit Umluft. 

Hatte den Ofen auf ca 170-180°C 

Und es war ein Pazifischer  So stand es zumindest an der Fischtheke


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wildlachsfilet mit überbackenem Käse*

Auf der einen Seite ehr ich das wie Sten auch - auf der anderen Seite ists wie beim Angeln:
Geschmäcker und Vorlieben sind halt unterschiedlich!

Danke fürs einstellen!


----------



## fishhawk (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wildlachsfilet mit überbackenem Käse*



> Und es war ein Pazifischer



Da gibt es aber auch fünf verschiedene Arten und die schmecken nicht alle gleich.

An der deutschen Fischtheke dürfte es wahrscheinlich Buckelllachs oder Hundslachs gewesen sein.

Die gelten in Nordamerika als zweite Wahl.

Richtig zubereitet schmeckt mir persönlich aber fast jeder Fisch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wildlachsfilet mit überbackenem Käse*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Richtig zubereitet schmeckt mir persönlich aber fast jeder Fisch.


Das hör ich von Vegetariern auch vom Tofu ...
:g:g:g


----------



## Bronni (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wildlachsfilet mit überbackenem Käse*

Ich habe eine ähnliche Zubereitung vor Jahren in Mecklenburg Vorpommern mit Zander gegessen. Allerdings lag zwischen dem Zander und dem Käse „Sauerkraut“, ich war sehr skeptisch, aber es hat super geschmeckt, mal eine ganz andere Variante.


----------



## yukonjack (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wildlachsfilet mit überbackenem Käse*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das hör ich von Vegetariern auch vom Tofu ...
> :g:g:g



Dann doch lieber gelben Schnee.


----------



## elranchero (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wildlachsfilet mit überbackenem Käse*

Backofen Käse Chili Tomatenmischung...

180 Grad 

Ich kann nicht glauben das die Profis das nicht würdigend kommentiert haben[emoji56][emoji56][emoji56][emoji56]




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DieGerder (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wildlachsfilet mit überbackenem Käse*



elranchero schrieb:


> Backofen Käse Chili Tomatenmischung...
> 
> 180 Grad
> 
> ...




Ich weiß gerade nicht wie ich das auffassen soll  
Egal, mir hat es geschmeckt  #h


----------

